# Marx Reverse Unit



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This picture shows the isolated rivet attached to the frame. The socket has the two wires, one from the center rail and the other to a reverse unit finger. You can see the small rivet of the finger below.










This shows the two fingers and two of the the three connectors can be seen on the wedge.










Here are the two coil wires on each side and one wire soldered to a finger.










That ends the mystery so far.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here is the unit with a coil on top. You can see the two contacts on the side of the wedge near the center.










Here is the other side . The wedge has on contact and you see the wire that pulls from the coil.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

TJ should have one of those to play with by now.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T -- great pictures ... very helpful.

John -- probably at my doorstep ... though I'm out of town for a few days. Looking forward to the goodie when I get home ... Thanks!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Take a peek at my Bridge signal if you get a chance.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 13, 2012)

I finally found a rare Marx locomotive......One that didn't run. :laugh: The problem turned out to be a poor connection at the fingers in the e-unit. Great photos! The biggest challenge for working on these seems to be being able to get them out of the motor frame without causing damage to the frame. Fairly nice unit when you look at them. Seem to be much less touchy than the Lionels. 
Steve


----------

